# Will 20x9.5 with 35et fit on the rear of a Audi?



## jettaiv4turbochrg (Feb 24, 2004)

I need some info. Maybe someone has done it already. But I'm purchasing some wheels for my wifes car.








20x8.5 30et for fronts.
20x9.5 35et for rears.
Does anyone know if these will work, or the rears will be poking out of the fenders?


----------



## chrome (Nov 5, 2006)

*Re: Will 20x9.5 with 35et fit on the rear of a Audi? (jettaiv4turbochrg)*
























lil luve for ya


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: Will 20x9.5 with 35et fit on the rear of a Audi? (jettaiv4turbochrg)*

they will fit i ram some ame shallen ax in 19x9.5 et 35 on the rear


----------



## Trent-quattro (Jan 24, 2009)

Any more pics wtih 20s?


----------



## halik (Dec 11, 2003)

*Re: (Trent-quattro)*


----------



## julex (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: (halik)*

Flat proof set up!


----------



## FirstVDub (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: Will 20x9.5 with 35et fit on the rear of a Audi? (chrome)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chrome* »_























lil luve for ya









what rims are these??


----------



## Ville (May 28, 2002)

*Re: Will 20x9.5 with 35et fit on the rear of a Audi? (FirstVDub)*

RH


----------

